# SUPERCHARGER



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

i got 10000$ to spend i want to mod my W8 tiptronic whats some nice engine parts i can stick in to make it fast , any superchargers, turbochargers or turbos anyone knows i can buy


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: SUPERCHARGER (VWPassatW8_UA)*

Take that 10G's and buy a used WRX...


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: SUPERCHARGER (VWPassatW8_UA)*

u have to go completely custom, sts makes a undermount turbo set up, its a universal kit, and run an aem stand alone system, with custom piping. and a lot of tuning time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McBoner (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: SUPERCHARGER (VWPassatW8_UA)*

give 034efi a call, i'm sure they'll come up with something suitably ridiculous for you


----------

